# I have a makeup addiction



## BeautifulMess11 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey guys I'm new on here and I have a serious addiction with makeup. I love Urban Decay and MAC, they are my all time favs. But I'm dying to find a list of all of MACs previous pigments throughout the years any help? Since I'm new on here I'm not sure where to look?


----------



## Janice (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi there! Welcome to Specktra.  Glad to have you join our community. I'll look and see if I can find a pigment list for you, we used to keep quite extensive records of such things. :lol:


----------



## BeautifulMess11 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you so much that would be so helpful


----------



## anne082 (Feb 28, 2013)

welcome aboard


----------



## BeautifulMess11 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## tears3101 (Apr 5, 2013)

Welcome dear!


----------



## niketyi (Apr 16, 2013)

Janice said:


> Hi there! Welcome to Specktra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	  Thank you! I hope you can locate that list. It would be SO helpful.


----------



## glitterboo (Apr 20, 2013)

Newbie here also, I eat sleep and breath make up


----------

